# 2012 Tournaments



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have only been able to locate a tourney for 2012. I know there are a couple more, but havent been able to find them.

Drayton Catfishing tourney 
July 21, 2012

Abercrombie ?

Grand Forks?


----------

